# The Term Whether Maker



## Fugitive6 (Aug 30, 2013)

What is meant when you see breeders selling goats as the perfect whether maker? Is it that they do not produce quality does so the bucklings born can be whethered and look better than the doelings produced?


----------



## janecb (Sep 23, 2014)

I'm curious about this as well... I have a boer who I bought bred, and the breeder said she was an excellent wether producer. It doesn't matter in particular to me, as she's just a pet, but it would be nice to know


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

It refers to bucks that will throw super nice show wethers.


----------



## Fugitive6 (Aug 30, 2013)

I understand the reference to throwing super nice whethers but what about the doelings he'll throw? I'm seeing some bucks advertised as your whether maker. Does it have something to do with producing more bucklings too? Doesn't the buck decide if it's a doe or buck?


----------



## Sether55 (Dec 5, 2014)

Not all the time. Our alpine breeder has a grand champion dairy goat who is five years old (bred four times with different bucks) never thrown a doe.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Fugitive6 said:


> I understand the reference to throwing super nice whethers but what about the doelings he'll throw? I'm seeing some bucks advertised as your whether maker. Does it have something to do with producing more bucklings too? Doesn't the buck decide if it's a doe or buck?


When you are raising meat goats, you want more males than females....for the simple reason that most people will butcher a male before a female. So the goal is to throw super nice males that will go to market. If you are breeding for show wethers, you want a buck that will produce the best wethers you can possibly get. So....if a buck is advertised as a "wether maker" he throws super correct, top of the line market goats.

It really has nothing to do with if he throws more does or bucks, or that his does aren't any good. It simply has to do with the market wether show circuit.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Supposedly, there is a different style that judges go for at wether shows. (4H, FFA, Jackpots). Different than "breeding stock" type boers that ABGA judges go for. If a buck OR a doe are the "type" that the wether judges would like.... they are "wether makers". However, just like any other term that people throw around in order to get you to buy their goat, saying it is not always the same as it being true. 
I have seen does shown and win in wether shows.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

It all has to do with the conformation/breeding of the buck. Wether sires can be quite a bit different than Show sires. They are real long, smooth, super meaty and hard muscled with tight hides. A wether sire is a buck that comes from wether genetics and has that wether type conformation. Check out Hummel Livestock, they have some pretty nice wether sires.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

I hear does referred to as "wether makers" as much or more than bucks. Also, wether style goats are smaller framed goats. Often, the top lines are slow growing as well, so they don't grow out of the weight divisions too soon and a kid can show the goat for longer.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I honestly think people use that term for both reasons. I always thought it was, as crossroads said, but then yesterday I saw a lady state on her Facebook page '(bucks name can't remember) has proven himself to be a weather maker. He has thrown X amount of boys and X amount of girls' (girls being the lower number. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------

